# My first month day trading Forex



## Modest (12 November 2014)

What a great ride so far even with non-stop studying into the late hours every single day, only sleeping because I am at a point where my vision is becoming blurred and coupled with an account draw-down of 14%; I am not discouraged one bit.  Rather, I am even more determined to continue tweaking my trading and have been gradually reducing my avg daily losses. I figure that's probably a safer way of doing it instead of setting a daily profit target (for now).

I hope to use this thread as my journal...If I am lucky I'll get pointers from some of the more experienced members who may drop by in here. 

Contrary to popular advice I started to learn (still learning of course) trading on the lower time frames - all my micro lot trades are executed on the 15m and the hourly and daily for direction. 

My most recent trade: 



Price Action is bloody brilliant I wish I was told to just study that from day one - it saved me from that sudden drop. I guess watching Price Action for 10 + hrs a day you start to get (dare I say) a feeling for these kinds of things.


----------



## Modest (13 November 2014)

It's really frustrating closing winners prematurely this thing went on another 15 pips after closing it! I know it's a problem in fact I did it yesterday but the fear of it turning on me is massive so I bail.


----------



## Modest (13 November 2014)

This has been one of the very best setups I've taken thus far, literally just hit my TP. 

Strong uptrend followed by an exhaustion candle and immediately followed by a 2 x Double Inside Bar Setups (Rarely see these!) at a new Support Level. 

The first swing on the 11th had three legs up and a re-trace of 38% 
2nd swing (I started stalking) had 3 legs and the above two signals and confluence.
So I set take profit at a potential 38% re-trace. A retrace did take place and my TP target was hit.


----------



## Modest (13 November 2014)

Stalking EURCAD today. A few things are lining up, looking for a Short in the Blue zone.


----------



## Modest (14 November 2014)

Well... The only thing I got right today was identifying an area for potential action, and action we got! But it didn't go my direction. 

I did act on a Sell signal a couple of hours earlier before it shot up into space and could have taken profits but I did not as I was expecting a larger decline and got stomped out for a small loss.


----------



## Muttata (14 November 2014)

Modest said:


> It's really frustrating closing winners prematurely this thing went on another 15 pips after closing it! I know it's a problem in fact I did it yesterday but the fear of it turning on me is massive so I bail.




Dude. You shouldn't be buying against the trend as in your first trade pic. Picking tops and bottoms is a sure way to do our account. That is trading 101.


----------



## Muttata (14 November 2014)

Modest said:


> This has been one of the very best setups I've taken thus far, literally just hit my TP.
> 
> Strong uptrend followed by an exhaustion candle and immediately followed by a 2 x Double Inside Bar Setups (Rarely see these!) at a new Support Level.
> 
> ...




Again, the trend is still up on this one - don't want to sell against it as it is too high risk. Safest to wait until the swing low 87.057 is penetrated and see if a downtrend is established.


----------



## Modest (14 November 2014)

Hi thanks for your response I definitely prefer trading with the trend but I will also take counter trend signals if they're very good. I have different rules for trading counter trend but basically there needs to be a strong signal, confluence and I take profit at local resistance based on the last 6 or so bars and their respective tails (very quickly). 

I am motivated to learn the art of being able to trade in any market condition with or against trends and I am prepared to put some skin in the business to learn it. I try to read as much as I can to minimise the mistakes (and it's helped!) but so far the best teacher has been the market.


----------



## >Apocalypto< (15 November 2014)

Modest said:


> Hi thanks for your response I definitely prefer trading with the trend but I will also take counter trend signals if they're very good. I have different rules for trading counter trend but basically there needs to be a strong signal, confluence and I take profit at local resistance based on the last 6 or so bars and their respective tails (very quickly).
> 
> I am motivated to learn the art of being able to trade in any market condition with or against trends and I am prepared to put some skin in the business to learn it. I try to read as much as I can to minimise the mistakes (and it's helped!) but so far the best teacher has been the market.




nice thread. what i learned this week. stick to your plan if you head anit right stop trading. had my worst day in 10 months yesterday.


----------



## Modest (16 November 2014)

>Apocalypto< said:


> nice thread. what i learned this week. stick to your plan if you head anit right stop trading. had my worst day in 10 months yesterday.




Bummer mate what do you think went wrong and what pair was it?


----------



## Modest (17 November 2014)

The signal was exhaustion candles and RSI divergence. Quick 10 pips in the bank! 

Note the RSI in this screencap isn't showing divergence because the template uses 14 period close - I execute via 6 period close RSI on the 5 and 15m TF's.


----------



## Modest (17 November 2014)

Slight RSI Divergence, Fib confluence + plus with Trend = high probability trade. 

Take Profit target was set based on a higher timeframe zone. Another 10 pips bagged.


----------



## >Apocalypto< (18 November 2014)

Modest said:


> Bummer mate what do you think went wrong and what pair was it?




GBPAUD Modest, normally only trade the 5min DAX but spent the week on a few FX pairs off the hourly. GA got into a range i failed to see and i ended up swinging low to high to low getting chewed up on .3 -.6 size trades.

Back to the 5 min DAX now. two fx pairs off the daily. 

nice thread


----------



## Modest (18 November 2014)

Two trades this morning, didn't like how price was behaving and closed these positions at 0.1 - 2 pip gain (breakeven). 

USDJPY 

Initially nice RSI Divergence (blue line) + 9 Inside Bars in an obvious bigger picture uptrend. Entered at break of Inside Bar (mother candle high).  Impulsive move up, nice - I am thinking yeow clickity click clankity clank, da moneys go in the piggy bank! 

But quickly noticed a conflicting RSI divergence developing (red line) and got out for 1.1 pips. Also the price action wasn't behaving how I like it to. 





Similar story with EURAUD



Bearish RSI Divergence, down trend but got out of this one quickly as again, the price action didn't go how I like it, after screenshot was taken price reversed heavily actually. 

Although not much in the piggy bank today I am however, pleased with my ability to close positions that I 'feel' aren't going my way. Up until recently I was hoping too much - no more of that sissy bitch here on!


----------



## Modest (18 November 2014)

>Apocalypto< said:


> GBPAUD Modest, normally only trade the 5min DAX but spent the week on a few FX pairs off the hourly. GA got into a range i failed to see and i ended up swinging low to high to low getting chewed up on .3 -.6 size trades.
> 
> Back to the 5 min DAX now. two fx pairs off the daily.
> 
> nice thread




Ah yeah what made you shift gears to FX, was it Spot FX? Hope the loss you encountered hasn't totally put you off FX...


----------



## >Apocalypto< (18 November 2014)

Modest said:


> Ah yeah what made you shift gears to FX, was it Spot FX? Hope the loss you encountered hasn't totally put you off FX...




nah hasn't, still trade off the daily. but short term stuff sticking to the DAX and WTI.


----------



## Modest (19 November 2014)

A few trades today. Still focusing on battling the voice in my head when it comes to cutting losers quickly, getting there... Slowly but surely...

USDCAD - Counter Trade
Exhaustion candle near a resistance zone and RSI divergence. Took the trade. 3 Pips in the bank.   



USDCAD - With trend


Waited for price to come to 38.2% level (green) it did, entered on 2nd inside bar confirmation. Again, I feel as though I am getting better at reading price each day. I noticed something wasn't right and quickly exited the trade with a +1 gain. Shortly after as you can see it retraced significantly and continues to do so. 

Made a Rookie mistake today and tried to catch the proverbial falling knife, stopped out. I am disappointed because I made the mistake before and said to myself I would not do it again.


----------



## Modest (19 November 2014)

Okay as soon as I got out of the last trade in USDCAD with +1 before it retraced I got another setup and reentered. This time I reached my take profit target. 11 pips in the bank. 




Actually happy I was able to hold onto it and let the winner ride. So difficult holding on to winners yet the opposite is true for losers, work in progress.


----------



## Modest (4 December 2014)

It has been some time since my last update but I have been chipping away each day and making ground at a 'conscious cat' pace. December has started off really well - I am honing down entries and exits and getting better at filtering out bad trades. 

17 trades so far this month, 12 winners and 5 losers. Tweaked my SMA (changed it to 20 from 50) and added a few conditionals to help with filtering out bad trades. 

A few trades this week:


----------



## Modest (10 December 2014)

GBPUSD 




Great Pinbar formation at support on the 5m TF. Pin bar formation also on the 15M TF and a pin bar forming on the 1HR TF, excellent confluence I'm in! 

Could have stayed in longer and got extra pips but my rules regarding the 20SMA (if conditionals regarding whether price is under or above SMA) force me to not be greedy and take profit at either pullback to 20SMA or next logical local resistance zone - in thise case 20SMA and local resistance where on the same level. 

8 Pips bagged.

In the coming weeks I am going to slowly increase my lots sizes where possible as my trading improves and I gain more confidence.


----------



## Modest (11 December 2014)

Three trades today 2 winners and 1 loser. Overall I am in the green! 

Looking back on my losing trades I am finding a pattern whereby a reasonable amount of my initial predictions are right in terms of direction of price but my *timing* needs work. I guess Half the battle is won there...

Just successfully shorted USDJPY. 15 pips in the piggy bank!




Waited for price to pullback to the 20SMA after an impulsive drop below the 20SMA. It pulled back and give me my trigger an engulfing candle. Further confluence included Price being below 50SMA on the 1HR TF and being below my SMA's on my execution TF of 5M.


----------



## tradar (11 December 2014)

Well done!
You were one of the 31% of traders that were short usd/jpy. 69% are currently long.
Looks like another opportunity to short it has arisen right now.


----------



## Modest (11 December 2014)

tradar said:


> Well done!
> You were one of the 31% of traders that were short usd/jpy. 69% are currently long.
> Looks like another opportunity to short it has arisen right now.




Ha is that so, I had no idea is that the COT Report figures? 

I am watching it and it did drop as you said. I did not trade it as it was against my rules. It has dropped like a brick to the 20SMA. If it falls below the 20SMA I will look for a pull back short entry again. 




Do you also trade the lower TF's Tradar?


----------



## Modest (17 December 2014)

Starting to enjoy trading the GBPUSD, really seems to work well with my strategy. 

GBPUSD Buys





USDJPY Buy



Rules are paramount, just stringently following my rules has helped me so much, follow your rules.


----------



## Modest (17 December 2014)

​
NZDUSD 



Missed the Pinbar but it triggered a nice impulsive move up, I waited for a pull back to the MA and low and behold a nice orderly pull back to the MA at which I entered on the break of the high of the inverted hammer. Got out before the Dark Cloud Cover formation with 4.9pips.

Price Pulled back to the MA very impulsively after my exit. I _could_ have entered the trade again on the pull back which painted a Piercing Line candle formation but I chose not to enter due to the strong impulsive pullback that just happened, I felt as though the Bears had more steam. Clearly not!


----------



## Modest (23 December 2014)

This week marks three months since I began and I'm still enjoying the ride. I've learnt a lot and I have improved significantly as a trader. I've turned my trading around and I am no longer haemorrhaging money like when I first started - tell you what, breaking even feels excellent! 

Anyways...A few trades this week...

EURUSD



Nice orderly pullback in a clear up trend, signal bar was engulfing - I'm in! I am out when the bar closed below the 8 EMA. 

EURUSD


As my rule regarding the 8 EMA got me out of the trade - I was able to get back in when I identified that the price was likely to continue higher. 


Prior to this week I was focusing my attention to 10 Pairs. I've decided to focus on one pair going forward into the new year which I have chosen EUR/USD. I don't know why I didn't do this earlier. 

Before I sign off I wanted to leave this trader guideline posted by a trader I highly respect, Al Brooks:



> Why guidelines and not rules? Because there are no rules.
> 
> 1 . Everything that you see is in a gray fog. Nothing is perfectly clear. Close
> is close enough. If something looks like a reliable pattern, it will likely
> ...


----------



## Modest (30 December 2014)

I've started experimenting with using a lower TF to enter at the best possible prices. I am experimenting with using the 1m TF in combination with the 5m. 

So my current setup has four charts of one pair (EURUSD) m1, m5, m15 and h1. 

If it wasn't for the 1m TF I wouldn't have found this entry:


----------



## Modest (3 January 2015)

What the hell was I thinking! Going long on EURUSD yesterday - not thinking straight (I was out of Coffee and my GF just told me she tried to dry the plastic shower curtains in the dryer ! 

EURUSD - Buy -5 Pips 
I saw a pull back but because I wasn't paying attention to context I failed to see this being a test, a text book perfect test.



Realising my mistake I did a quick reverse trade for +4.3 Pips



Anyway after that blunder I was bearish all day.
+4.5 Pips



+11 Pips



I exited this trade and closed the laptop straight away as it was 3am here in Perth and went to bed. Missing out on the 2nd leg down. 
+4.8 Pips




The 1m chart combined with the 5m is a tremendous help it gives me so much more information about what is actually happening. I find the 1m chart excellent when prices reaches an area of interest on the 5m.

I am using Limit Stop/Buy Orders and very rarely do I use Market Limit except for the above reversal short. Sadly I am experiencing slippage and my buy/sell orders experience slippage for instance  in the last screen shot where my order triggered half way down that hammer - 1 pip slippage. 

I am very happy with Pepperstone but I wonder if this is a broker liquidity issue... Hmm


----------



## Modest (5 January 2015)

Starting out I use to rely a lot on Candle Stick formations and patterns but as I clock up more and more time in front of the charts on the lower time frames they're not as important as S/R Areas, Pivots and thinking about where _other_ traders would be in pain - focusing much more on 'order flow' e.g. Trapped Traders and break of pivot lows and what that means for Supply etc. 

Not a bad day today - even a few counter trend trades. Had to call it a day early as I strained my bloody neck!


----------



## evilk9 (15 January 2015)

Any updates mate? Eager to hear how you are progressing!


----------



## Modest (15 January 2015)

evilk9 said:


> Any updates mate? Eager to hear how you are progressing!




Hey mate that neck injury did put me out of action for awhile last week was pretty spotty in terms of trading, getting back into it slowly this week; but using the down time to re-watch all of Al Brooks Price Action videos. 

Here are a few trades from Monday, EURUSD of course...

First trade of the morning, -0.3pips I got in expecting a push higher but immediately realised the context was wrong and got out pronto. Learning to GTFO as soon as you realise you're wrong is so important!



Started looking for a short opportunity:




Classic expanding triangle formation on the 5m tf, I am looking for a long opportunity. I find it after a quick reversal (piercing line candle formation) but  I still needed more confirmation, I got it with the impulsive move up! 



Missed the bulk of this move because I was out but I was looking to get short quick smart. As you can see the selling is aggressive, I noticed the bullish pinbar at 18200 on the 5m tf - and knew this would trap a lot of bull long and give me order flow in my favour



Even though I am trading small lots until I am more confident, I have started scaling out. E.g. Take 50% off the table once price is equals my stop then move stop to Break-even and let it ride, this should help me fix my problem of getting out too early. It is also good practice to get into the stake mentality now so when I am trading big lots it's all natural to me!


----------



## evilk9 (25 January 2015)

Modest said:


> Hey mate that neck injury did put me out of action for awhile last week was pretty spotty in terms of trading, getting back into it slowly this week; but using the down time to re-watch all of Al Brooks Price Action videos.
> 
> Here are a few trades from Monday, EURUSD of course...
> 
> ...





All good! Hope all is well with your neck. Looks good to me, keep it up!


----------



## Modest (8 March 2015)

I recently started a new job and haven't been able to trade as much as I would like but I get early finishes at 3 or 4pm depending on the work load. Which means I get to trade London open and US opens - the only good thing about living in Perth Ha ha... 

A few trades from last month: 










That's all folks! Looking at getting my feet wet in the futures market so look out as soon as I find a good broker  

Happy trading all


----------



## Modest (9 March 2015)

Watched the Eurusd on the train on my mobile for 40 mins during commute. Got home and waited for a reason to go short! 

Both take profit targets hit, as soon as TP1 was hit went to BE... FREE TRADE! Love those! 

Happy Trading!


----------



## Modest (16 March 2015)

Another day another dollar...


----------



## Modest (17 March 2015)

Picked up a total pf 43 pips today on EURUSD! Below a couple of my favorite trades. God I love Price Action.


----------



## BeanJumbler (22 March 2015)

Great thread! 

You mention Price Action as a style of trading, is this correct? Does this mean you trade using price action and nothing else? Where did you learn to trade in this manner?

Cheers. I am just beginning to learn about forex trading and I will follow your thread with interest


----------



## Skatter (22 March 2015)

Yeah your doing a good job. Interesting read


----------



## Modest (23 March 2015)

BeanJumbler said:


> Great thread!
> 
> You mention Price Action as a style of trading, is this correct? Does this mean you trade using price action and nothing else? Where did you learn to trade in this manner?
> 
> Cheers. I am just beginning to learn about forex trading and I will follow your thread with interest




Yeah I only use Price Action to trade and a bunch of SMA's just because most hedge fund managers use them so good have them on the screen. 

I trade with a trapped trader mentality and always ask myself where the trapped longs/shorts would be looking to get out and enter my trades there to be swept up with the orders (hopefully in my direction). 

Trade today: 




Entered on a buy limit. Just unloaded 50% of my position and moved my stop loss to BE, which basically means a free trade... Off to get a can of Carlton Mid strength now


----------



## Modest (23 March 2015)

2nd Trade

1st TP Hit and stop moved to BE,2nd TP hit and I'm out for a tidy profit! Two months ago I would have seen that Pinbar on the 5m and gone short just like the rest of the sheep.... Not anymore


----------



## BeanJumbler (25 March 2015)

So when you say you "only use price action" - isnt price action just another word for technical analysis? Or is it specifically meaning candle types and highs and lows, and disregarding all the other extra indicators?

In other words, any tips for where a beginner like myself can learn some of the price action trading techniques you apply?


----------



## Modest (25 March 2015)

BeanJumbler said:


> So when you say you "only use price action" - isnt price action just another word for technical analysis? Or is it specifically meaning candle types and highs and lows, and disregarding all the other extra indicators?
> 
> In other words, any tips for where a beginner like myself can learn some of the price action trading techniques you apply?




Google Price Action for a better definition but yeah I pay attention to ABC patterns, highs and lows and context (support and resistance, pivots) basically any area of interest where supply or demand is likely to enter the market. Along with keeping an eye on that I am also thinking about other traders, trapped traders etc 

If you want to learn PA I highly recommend reading Al Brooks Price Action books; they're extremely difficult to understand so you may want to supplement them with his 24 hours of videos  (don't rush). 

Also Lance Beggs - PAT (Price Action Trader) This guy is a legend and has helped me a lot. 


Watch everything on Youtube regarding Price Action, Lots of good webinars on the youtube. 

I have been mentoring a friend recently and I am impressed by his skills! And all he uses is naked charts like me and Price Action! 

Oh and Sam Seiden - Watch all his webinars. 

That's all I can think about for now.


----------



## Modest (25 March 2015)

Current trade:

Shat bricks as the ass fell out (Shake out!) of this after I went long but still had room away from my stop loss. Rode it out and just took half my position off the table. Half left in and stop loss moved to break even, FREE TRADE.


----------



## BeanJumbler (25 March 2015)

Thank you very much Modest!

I will check those sources out, start digesting them and amongst a few other things i've been reading, and report back once I'm done... which could be a while haha. Will keep checking your thread now and then in the meantime


----------



## Modest (31 March 2015)

BeanJumbler said:


> Thank you very much Modest!
> 
> I will check those sources out, start digesting them and amongst a few other things i've been reading, and report back once I'm done... which could be a while haha. Will keep checking your thread now and then in the meantime




Good stuff mate do let me know how you go. Remember don't rush it just immerse yourself into the material and Demo, demo demo! 

Two trades today:







Exited on the exhaustion candle, hanging man. Reliable signal for me for reversals.


----------



## Modest (3 April 2015)

Look at this beautiful Pin bar (that I missed) I always admire a good one and of course study it and it's context. Haven't seen a nice one like this for some time.

The bias is definitely bullish so I was looking for a reason to get long. 




Entered on a Buy Limit based on the price action happening on the 1M chart 

Happy trading all and have a great Easter.


----------



## BeanJumbler (19 April 2015)

Modest said:


> Good stuff mate do let me know how you go. Remember don't rush it just immerse yourself into the material and Demo, demo demo!




Cheers mate! "Don't rush" is exactly what I need to hear right now. I purchased Al Brook's videos and it has been a great trove of information and education, but I've had to take it slowly as there's so much there. Thanks for the tip on that one, it's great to have a whole lot of technical teaching on hand to slowly make my way through.

What sort of set up do you use for trading? I only have a 13 inch Macbook at the moment so am considering getting another monitor, just because the 13 inch screen is very small for the charts (I've done some demo trades on ETX Capital and Pepperstone so far). And is computer / internet speed a factor at all when trading, or does it not make a great deal of difference?


----------



## Modest (20 April 2015)

BeanJumbler said:


> Cheers mate! "Don't rush" is exactly what I need to hear right now. I purchased Al Brook's videos and it has been a great trove of information and education, but I've had to take it slowly as there's so much there. Thanks for the tip on that one, it's great to have a whole lot of technical teaching on hand to slowly make my way through.
> 
> What sort of set up do you use for trading? I only have a 13 inch Macbook at the moment so am considering getting another monitor, just because the 13 inch screen is very small for the charts (I've done some demo trades on ETX Capital and Pepperstone so far). And is computer / internet speed a factor at all when trading, or does it not make a great deal of difference?




Awesome stuff mate! It's a treasure trove indeed and I am glad you're taking it slow cos there is a **** tone to learn when it comes to PA. 

I only have two monitors at my PC. In fact I would say that you only need one monitor to trade. I trade on my laptop sometimes and have no issues, I have split screen 1m and 5m chart going no dramas on a 13" acer. But I did upgrade the internal hard drive of my laptop to an SSD though. 

My 2nd big tip for you is to pick a pair and learn it intimately! If you look at my thread here I started off trying to follow heaps of pairs but only after I made the decision to only look and trade the EURUSD was really when my trading took off. 

Pick a pair and only watch it and trade it. The good thing about trading one pair is you only really need one monitor


----------



## Modest (22 April 2015)

Stop Loss @ 6750 
Take Profit @ 7400


----------



## Caveroute (22 April 2015)

Modest said:


> Stop Loss @ 6750
> Take Profit @ 7400




Hi Modest, just curious what was your buy logic here.

You seem to have bought with a limit order on the DB, would this be right ?

Cave


----------



## Modest (22 April 2015)

Hello this is very difficult to explain, I know why I did it just very difficult to explain. But I will have a go. Watching the low time frames for so many hours every day there are little things that appear insignificant but I have noticed they are can be a prelude to some good action. 

The actual trade was a rare one for me because it was a Market Order. 

What prompted me to look for a reason to go long is the two 5 minute bars at 18:15 and 18:20 their bottoms are exactly the same to the tick coupled with the context of the recent move. I've seen this a number of times in very similar context. I was not able to enter earlier as I only got to my computer at approx 20:00.

I had a mental area that I was going to execute a market order at around 6960..  because that is where I felt as though the price was wholesale and where entering on a market order would be the safest place, so I sat and watched price on the 1m chart .... Lastly the Stop loss (right under those double bottoms @ 18:15 ) was relatively tight which added to my confidence to go with a market order (which I rarely do).


----------



## Modest (23 April 2015)

2 Pull back trades today 





It turned out to be a run away train after I exited in the above trade. Straight away I am looking for a re-entry long, another orderly pull back oand I am in once more! 





Started feeling bearish as price action started showing a weakening bull... I go counter trend with a stop limit:




I am out as quick as I got in for a tiny profit. The price action on the 1m did not look good, i felt it was going to range for awhile so I AM OUT!


----------



## Modest (23 April 2015)

Modest said:


> Hello this is very difficult to explain, I know why I did it just very difficult to explain. But I will have a go. Watching the low time frames for so many hours every day there are little things that appear insignificant but I have noticed they are can be a prelude to some good action.
> 
> The actual trade was a rare one for me because it was a Market Order.
> 
> ...




Missed this trade  BUT Once again two lows EXACTLY the same low to the tick then a huge spike: 

Both 1.07317


----------



## NickF (27 April 2015)

Modest said:


> Missed this trade  BUT Once again two lows EXACTLY the same low to the tick then a huge spike:
> 
> Both 1.07317




Hi Modest,

There seem to be a problem with the images in all your posts - I can't see any in your posts. I also started a Forex Live account on Friday, this is my second day of trading. So far today I closed five positions and I lost money on all of them. I am still optimistic the market will turn around by the end of the day. Maybe I should have a reason before going into a tranzaction  

Cheers,
Nick


----------



## Modest (27 April 2015)

Probably a good idea to demo for awhile and triple and quad triple the demo money before going live


----------



## NickF (27 April 2015)

Modest said:


> Probably a good idea to demo for awhile and triple and quad triple the demo money before going live




I am afraid I will never be able to do that. I would lose interest long before I double my virtual balance 
I see no problem with starting a real account and trading small (provided I have stop losses and a set total loss & get out limit).

Were you able to accomplish this feat, doubling your demo account? If yes, how long did it take you?


----------



## Modest (27 April 2015)

Each to their own I guess  

Looking forward to transferring your dollars from your account to mine as you learn how to trade in a live environment


----------



## NickF (27 April 2015)

Modest said:


> Each to their own I guess
> 
> Looking forward to transferring your dollars from your account to mine as you learn how to trade in a live environment




Is this what trading is? More experienced traders taking advantage of newbies, instead of supporting them? I am quite disappointed... 
I would get out right now, but first I need to recover my losses!


----------



## Modest (27 April 2015)

NickF said:


> Is this what trading is? More experienced traders taking advantage of newbies, instead of supporting them? I am quite disappointed...
> I would get out right now, but first I need to recover my losses!




Haha just please use small lots in live!!! :


----------



## NickF (27 April 2015)

Modest said:


> Haha just please use small lots in live!!! :




I would never go above $100k, unless I'm in trouble...
How was your day so far? Did you make money, or did you lose?

It looks like I wasn't very inspired today. I really don't know what happened, Friday was such a good day and it made me feel very confident! Does alcohol help to bring back the inspiration? I'm not a drinker, but I would try anything!


----------



## Modest (28 April 2015)

Lovely reversal setup on the 1HR




Entered on the 1M Chart at the break (sell limit) of the last swing low and was swept in with all the exits!




Being a counter Trend trade and fairly high leverage I was out quickly. Guys, always watch the 1HR!


----------



## Modest (28 April 2015)

And finally back with the trend for a long trade. Entered on a buy stop a little too early so I was watching the lows very closely of that local consolidation area. If any low broke 9183 I was going to exit, the 4th push down came awfully close to it but I hung on tight! 




That's all for tonight folks, super tired and one thing I don't do is trade while tired.


----------



## Modest (18 May 2015)

I was already looking to go Long in that area then I saw the bar I highlighted, failed break to the downside away from the local area of consolidation. 




Closed half the position, moved SL to BE now riding the move - FREE TRADE!


----------



## Modest (18 May 2015)

Quick Counter trend trade, short but I am out real quick as the price action started becoming more bullish. 

Quick Short




Out of the short position, I am now long! That's how quickly my bias can change based on PA.


----------



## Modest (18 May 2015)

And I am out for a small loss! Looking for a potential re-entry SHORT. Pending close of 5M bar... It is looking like a very bearish close. If it closes below 14116 I am going to be entering a short


----------



## Modest (16 June 2015)

Sheesh it has been awhile - still trading!




Today's trades: 




It's a crazy journey but feeling more confident and far less frustrated these days. 

Thought I would share one of my favorite motivational videos before I sign off: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NjjYVROiJIA


----------

